# Think About It



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

Marcus Aurelius.
Something to Think About.....


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Very important these days to take time and analyze information before reacting immediately. 

Some of his narrative also pertains to anxiety management, for what it's worth. Thus his commentary on CBT.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I gave it a minute, that's my best effort, just not worth more time; honestly, it wasn't worth a minute but I gave it go.

So I've seen a trend on social media, people watching YouTube videos, Twitter Videos, then they post or link them, sending links by email and text. I got these links constantly from my adult children; they're all into TikTok right now.

I'll admit that after watching a few I don't find much value in them, honestly they are often time wasters, though the dominoes and kitty cats was pretty cute.

If I need a change of perspective or want to think about something in a different way, the last thing I'll do is look to an anonymous person on the internet for advice.

Seriously, folks need to put the tech away and read a book.

I lied, I only gave it 55 seconds ...


----------



## MegaMustang (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow! This one took my down a long YouTube journey through stoicism and modern stoicism.
Thanks! ... I think.


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

Nurse Ben said:


> I gave it a minute, that's my best effort, just not worth more time; honestly, it wasn't worth a minute but I gave it go.
> 
> So I've seen a trend on social media, people watching YouTube videos, Twitter Videos, then they post or link them, sending links by email and text. I got these links constantly from my adult children; they're all into TikTok right now.
> 
> ...


Duh.
The whole point of posting the video was to introduce the book.
*First 16 seconds.*

So you have read the book?
The evidence in your wandering post above suggests you have not.
I which case, you should take your own advice.

But then you have posted quite a bit similar before.



> So I've seen a trend on social media, people watching YouTube videos, Twitter Videos, then they post or link them, sending links by email and text.* I got these links constantly from my adult children; they're all into TikTok right now.*


There's considerable insight in *that* little bit.....


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

> . Wow! This one took my down a long YouTube journey through stoicism and modern stoicism.
> Thanks! ... I think.


You should get the book, or contrary to the impressions of the underinformed Nurse, you can actually access books via any number of media formats. Including the one he uses here so habitually, when he isn't reading his books the old fashioned low tech way.....

Just Skip this one Nurse Ben. 
Being well beyond your best effort, It isn't for you, and we agree, it would be of no use to you, none at all.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Odd recommending a book on how to deal with losses, written by a man famous for waging war


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

theMeat said:


> Odd recommending a book on how to deal with losses, written by a man famous for waging war


You're confused.
Consistent.
But confused.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

OzarkFathom said:


> You're confused.
> Consistent.
> But confused.


Lol
Waging war all over the place


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

You guys need to get out and ride more. Seriously


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

theMeat said:


> Lol
> Waging war all over the place


Uh no.
He is famous for his writing, the whole point of this thread, not his fighting. 
Simple matter of Fact.


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

Sir kayakalot said:


> You guys need to get out and ride more. Seriously


I have been, but he never follows me there.
Only ever see him following me here, ever so closely, L.M.A.O...


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Waging war with just about everybody who posted in your return thread before I got here


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Some people brighten a room simply by entering.

Others, by leaving.
=sParty


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

I expect the Written words of Marcus, the subject of this thread, having remained relevant well over a Thousand years, will continue long after the silly entertainment of this forum's commentary is dust.



> Some of his narrative also pertains to anxiety management, for what it's worth. Thus his commentary on CBT.


It is something that comes with age.
For some.
I think the very stress that is the root of the anxiety builds upon itself if not checked from time to time.

To put it in simple terms:


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

OzarkFathom said:


> I expect the Written words of Marcus, the subject of this thread, having remained relevant well over a Thousand years, will continue long after the silly entertainment of this forum's commentary is dust.
> 
> It is something that comes with age.
> For some.
> ...


One could argue the words that he was quoted for should be pretty common knowledge for anyone with some life history. And sorta like if a weatherman says there's a 50% chance of rain they're right either way. Harder to argue if he wasn't an emperor famous for expanding his empire by waging war all over the place he likely would not have been quoted at all. 
About a week ago I was watching "Finding your roots" on pbs, an interesting show if you never checked it out. I found out that Larry David grew up in Sheepshead Bay as I did. Seinfeld shows undoubtedly have a ny feel and depict a ny state of mind, and odd how many life lessons and experiences can by taken from the many episodes. Given the popularity of the show here among many members and otherwise can understand why you would use a Seinfeld clip. Except I don't get how you could make a point on how worldly you are about anxiety using a ny show when you're too anxious to experience it in person because you wouldn't be allowed to carry your gun there. 
Let's bring it full circle with a Marcus quote...
"It is not death that a man should fear, but he should fear never beginning to live."


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

> Except I don't get how you could make a point on how worldly you are about anxiety using a ny show when you're too anxious to experience it in person because you wouldn't be allowed to carry your gun there.


I'm not a worldly person at all.
I'm a home body.
Actually I don't expect I'd be as likely need a gun in NY as much as I might here in Memphis. But your good Governor has a travel ban against me. Not to mention his animus toward some of the LE/Sheriffs in his own state.
Not very hospitable. 
NY folks on the other hand, are welcome down here but he tried to stop that too.

If you don't like to read M.A., don't.
Simple enough.

But you miss the point of my use of the Seinfeld clip.
The George character _is _Larry David. Most fans realize this. The clip illustrates how much L.D., "George", could do with a little Marcus. Would have saved Larry David thousands on therapy bills over the years.

The Old Man articulates M.A. perfectly in today's language. But as I noted, although these Life Lessons occur to many late in life, some never figure it out, especially today in our society of daily stress and distraction, NYC being a perfect example.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

OzarkFathom said:


> I'm not a worldly person at all.
> I'm a home body.
> Actually I don't expect I'd be as likely need a gun in NY as much as I might here in Memphis. But your good Governor has a travel ban against me.
> Not very hospitable. NY folks are welcome down here but he tried to stop that too.
> ...


Wasn't asking for approval on whether or not I should read MA. Just thought you might like to "think about" something since you pretend to.
Also don't get the whole George is Larry thing, nor concern myself with how much if any money Larry spent on therapy. 
Would also point out you are welcome to come to ny if you do it safely. As in without a gun and after tested and quarantined.
Have traveled to Memphis and all around that area many times and never felt the need for a gun


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

> Wasn't asking for approval on whether or not I should read MA. Just thought you might like to "think about" something since you pretend to..............Would also point out you are welcome to come to ny if you do it safely. As in without a gun and after tested and quarantined.


Somehow I expect I wouldn't feel welcome.

Funny, that.



> Have traveled to Memphis and all around that area many times and never felt the need for a gun


Nor would we make your visit conditional on that.See the difference?We trust you until you give a reason not to.
You might find this interesting. 
I did.

PLUTO, MISS. - TO move from Lower Manhattan to rural Mississippi is probably the most extreme culture shock available in this country. To do it as an Englishman adds an extra twist........

https://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/08/opinion/sunday/sweet-home-mississippi.html


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Well then you’d be surprised for sure. 
Not going to get into how you could speak for everyone in your state, and wouldn’t attempt to pretend to represent everyone in mine. Will say the spreading of rumors and fear mongering is pretty easy to fall for, and more often than not does not equate to reality. Can say that having hosted many first time New Yorkers, and if you ever do get up the courage to travel here hit me up. Will show you a good time and keep you safe


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Other than my taxes, I find NY to be a fantastic state. And NYC is one of the best places to visit, in my opinion, having lived down in that area for a few years myself. 

To each his own.


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

I might make my way there someday. 
I appreciated the consideration.
I am sure it would be a unique experience.

I have moved out of the regular grind job thing in life now, and am concentrating my efforts on Missouri in the near future.

I expect that is part of why I am revisiting “Meditations” lately.
Life is suddenly much less stressful and things are getting more simplified in the adjustment after 45 years or so of pushing, sometimes too hard. 
But as welcome as the simplification is, there is certainly an adjustment to make.
Old habits that were a matter of necessity for so long will have to be replaced with new ones, just as essential.
Anytime Life changes in such ways, it’s good to revisit and refresh perspective on the basic principles that are tried and true.
For me, the simple, short passages are very accessible and strikingly relevant. Much like the Book of Proverbs. I need to be reminded of such things and the time/benefit ratio is pretty high.

It’s an “After 50” thing I suppose.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

OzarkFathom said:


> I might make my way there someday.
> I appreciated the consideration.
> I am sure it would be a unique experience.
> 
> ...


Sometimes good to revisit. Also good to experience new things, establish new pathways in the mind. Think it was Dylan who said "those who ain't busy learning are busy dying"


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I vaguely remember reading the Meditations in Latin. For some reason it was a translation from Greek. It never occurred to me to question why he wrote the original in Greek.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I've read more than you can imagine, two masters degrees and a PhD, so I think I'm comfortable with my education, thank you.

But if you feel the need to read this nonsense because you haven't figured it out, then by all means, suit yourself.

These days I lean toward fiction, just finished a lovely though somewhat grim book by Graham Joyce.

And yes, riding more might be beneficial.



OzarkFathom said:


> You should get the book, or contrary to the impressions of the underinformed Nurse, you can actually access books via any number of media formats. Including the one he uses here so habitually, when he isn't reading his books the old fashioned low tech way.....
> 
> Just Skip this one Nurse Ben.
> Being well beyond your best effort, It isn't for you, and we agree, it would be of no use to you, none at all.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Sometimes it’s the knowing that causes the anxiety, one of my patients told me today that “ignorance is bliss”.

I tend to agree.


----------

